# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  : MXKEY / MXBOX v3.4 revision 2.1, Public Discussion Thread

## مصطفى محمود

*MXKEY and MXBOX 
WORLD SOCIAL  NETWORKING BE A PART OF  IT* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *MXBOX HTI (High Tech  Interface) NOKIA FLASHER* *STANDALONE SX4AUTH, SD REPAIR, SIMLOCK REPAIR, 
NCK CALC, SL3  HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC*     *MXKEY / MXBOX v3.4 revision 2.1,  Public-Release*  *MAIN* *- HTI drivers  updated to version 3.04.07 
- HTI ccid drivers added to setup.
- HTI  communication protocol updated*   *NK(Nokia Service Tool)* *- Fixed, HTI flashing bug
- Fixed, ATF flashing bug
- Added,  'Get Address' support for USB connection
- Added, flash size selection for  manual erase
- Added, ATF protocol for loader v10 or higher
- Fixed, minor  bugs
- SL3BF updated to version 3.3 (support for  oclHashcat-lite-0.05)*  *QCD  (CDMA Service Tool)* *- Fixed, ZTE  QSC6010 flashing bug.
- updated patch definition to version 1.2 
see  "modules\{9A05071F-D3A6-484B-8E3E-C6F47311C78C}\supported_phones.txt" 
for  list supported models*     *26 Links to download v3.4 revision 2.1 FREE *   
1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
6. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
7. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
8. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
9. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
10. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
11. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
12.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
13. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
14. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
15. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
16. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
17. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
18. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
19. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
20. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
21. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
22. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
23. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
24. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
25. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
26. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Buy MXBOX only from:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *MX-KEY  official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (in  construction)
Indonesia - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MX-KEY official support  forums:*
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Pakistan: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
FARSI (Persia/Iran): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

